

How Samsung broke my heart - quadrahelix
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/4/2998464/how-samsung-broke-my-heart

======
movingahead
The disappointment that the Galaxy S III is. To be frank, Samsung has never
been the innovator. They copy well and hit the right price points and feature
sets. It's over to Cupertino now to lead again. Sorry Seoul, you blew your
chance.

